# open spirals



## hughie (Dec 8, 2013)

Open spirals in Camphor Laurel, very darn fragile so it took awhile to get this one finished. 10" or 25cm x 4" or 10cm WOP finish in satin

Reactions: Like 25


----------



## Kevin (Dec 8, 2013)

That has to be a LOT of work. Beautiful.


----------



## rdnkmedic (Dec 8, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## steve bellinger (Dec 8, 2013)

Hughie Don't know how ya do these, but glad you do, as there just fantastic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 8, 2013)

Well done sir! Looks like you went a little too deep on those flutes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BrentWin (Dec 8, 2013)

Incredible!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 8, 2013)

Wow, wasn't what I was expecting to see, but I sure do like it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Dec 8, 2013)

Hurts my brain to think about it! Beautiful


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 8, 2013)

WOW. That almost took my breath away.

Ray


----------



## Vern Tator (Dec 8, 2013)

Amazing, really nice, well done!!!


----------



## Cody Killgore (Dec 9, 2013)

I don't understan..... *brain explodes*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 9, 2013)

Beautiful work -- thanks for sharing.


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 10, 2013)

It's Beautiful but with all the holes, anything you put in it would fall out......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Molokai (Dec 10, 2013)

That is some high quality work


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 10, 2013)

Schroedc said:


> It's Beautiful but with all the holes, anything you put in it would fall out......


It must be for holding the complaints then.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 10, 2013)

Hughie - First class work as usual. That takes a lot of vision, planning, determination and fortitude. Impressive as hell man. My hats off to you! 
Scott


----------



## Dane Fuller (Jan 3, 2014)

AWESOME!


----------



## Patrude (Jan 3, 2014)

Wow!!! now that says a lot. What an awesome job. That for sure is "justice to the wood"


----------



## Shagee415 (Jan 4, 2014)

WOW. Thats all i can say. WOW. I wouldnt even know where to start. Wait i forgot WOW!


----------



## El Guapo (Jan 4, 2014)

HOW?!


----------

